# Galicia lugo - residency



## jiminspain (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi all , fantastic community  

I'm finding the internet is causing much confusion with regards to applying for residency in the province of Lugo. 

I've got down a few of the basic steps on what needs to be done but I'm finding the financial side of things confusing as different sources seem to be telling me different figures.

An estate agent has told us we would need to have 400% of the IPREM (578 euro) and some sources are saying 6-7 thousand in a Spanish bank acount is enough to prove we can support ourselves. There is such a massive difference in these numbers !! 

My current situation is we will be moving from UK to live permently in Spain in the province of Lugo, we will be renting for the first 6-12 months then proceeding to buy a property once we have explored the area a bit more.

My partner works online teaching english (30 hours around £1000 per month )
I will be studying Spanish with the Open University online for 2 years part-time. 
We are both 28 years old.

When we move out we will have savings between us of around £20,000. 

We are aiming to be out in Spain by the end of October (slight back track on original plans due to the lock down) 

My main problem is I'm finding the whole residency process mind boggling (too much reading into it maybe...) 

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jiminspain said:


> Hi all , fantastic community
> 
> I'm finding the internet is causing much confusion with regards to applying for residency in the province of Lugo.
> 
> ...


What nationality are you?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jiminspain said:


> Hi all , fantastic community
> 
> I'm finding the internet is causing much confusion with regards to applying for residency in the province of Lugo.
> 
> ...



:welcome:

If you are UK & therefore still EU citizens & moving here before the end of December you won't need 4 x IPREM. That's the figure for non-EU citizens & almost certainly what will be needed after Dec 31st

For EU citizens it's 1x IPREM per person if you're not married.

It doesn't *have to* be in a Spanish bank, but it certainly makes it easier all round if it is.


----------



## jiminspain (Jun 7, 2020)

We are both birtish nationals, have british passports ! one thing i left off ! XD


----------



## jiminspain (Jun 7, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> If you are UK & therefore still EU citizens & moving here before the end of December you won't need 4 x IPREM. That's the figure for non-EU citizens & almost certainly what will be needed after Dec 31st
> 
> ...




Thank you  

What is the diffrence if you are married ? 

Are savings considered towards this or isit only based on monthly incomings , as we were told that if we had a high amount of saving this would also be ok ? eg: If the yearly IPREM is 6.583,20 € and i had savings in excess of this would that be ok , as i was planning of just studding for the first year , but it might be better for me to contuine to work if this is not the case ?

thank you for you time and help


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jiminspain said:


> i was planning of just studding for the first year , but it might be better for me to contuine to work if this is not the case ?


 Well!
You have an understanding partner 
Sorry, it just made me laugh.
I'll let xabiaxica explain the legalities, she's much better at it than I am


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jiminspain said:


> Thank you
> 
> What is the diffrence if you are married ?
> 
> ...


If you're married you can register as a couple, & the financial requirement for the second person is lower. For non-EU it's 4 x IPREM for the first & 1x IPREM for each dependent. I've never found an official figure for EU cirizen dependents, but it s lower then for the 1st applicant.

If you're not, you have to register separately


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

For one person it's 5,538.40 euro annually, or 9,415.28 euro for two people (like a couple).


----------



## jiminspain (Jun 7, 2020)

Joppa said:


> For one person it's 5,538.40 euro annually, or 9,415.28 euro for two people (like a couple).


Just to clarify - this has to be a monthly incoming amount, and savings are not counted towards this amount ? 

sorry if my questions are basic and dumb ! would be our first big shift in life , want to get it right ahah ... plus damm brexit !! 

thank you for you joppa , xabiaxica , Pesky Wesky for your help


----------



## jiminspain (Jun 7, 2020)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well!
> You have an understanding partner
> Sorry, it just made me laugh.
> I'll let xabiaxica explain the legalities, she's much better at it than I am


yes my partner is supper kind ahahh ! she speaks spanish fluently and use to live in oviedo for some years studdying spanish. but im happy you had some laughs what is life with out chuckles !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jiminspain said:


> Just to clarify - this has to be a monthly incoming amount, and savings are not counted towards this amount ?
> 
> sorry if my questions are basic and dumb ! would be our first big shift in life , want to get it right ahah ... plus damm brexit !!


The official regulation is rather vague on this, and it's left to the discretion of each office, sometimes staff member within it, to interpret it. Some allow a fixed amount in savings, or ownership of property, or insist on monthly income (such as pensions). So you need to find out, perhaps through a gestor in the local area, what the rules are for the specific office you have to apply to.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Joppa said:


> The official regulation is rather vague on this, and it's left to the discretion of each office, sometimes staff member within it, to interpret it. Some allow a fixed amount in savings, or ownership of property, or insist on monthly income (such as pensions). So you need to find out, perhaps through a gestor in the local area, what the rules are for the specific office you have to apply to.


In Alicante (no longer allowed to go to Benidorm if UK) You have to show at least €7000 each in a Spanish bank account (and it should have been there for 3 months) Property, pensions etc are not taken into account.


----------



## jiminspain (Jun 7, 2020)

THANKS GUYS , ive contacted the officals channels after speaking to the police chief .. ahah very helpfull chap , ill let you know what im told via email response as im sure the info will help others


----------



## jiminspain (Jun 7, 2020)

Barriej said:


> In Alicante (no longer allowed to go to Benidorm if UK) You have to show at least €7000 each in a Spanish bank account (and it should have been there for 3 months) Property, pensions etc are not taken into account.


 
do you mean your not aloud to go from uk to benidorm or not aloud to go benidorm from alicante ? we were told this about the amount in bank, but it dose seem to be diffrent form area to area !!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. What it means is all residency matters for British citizens are now dealt with centrally at Alicante's Foreigners' Office, not at national police stations in Benidorm or other towns in the province.


----------



## GaliciaD (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi All, Good to be part of the community.
I hope you guys are now sorted... A lot of paperwork I know.
I moved from London (UK national) in September and hopefully in about 30 days (March 2021) will have my residency card. Even though, part of the process included a mention of proving I can support myself, I didn't have to show anything. I am in the process of setting up a new business venture but currently not 'officially' working.


----------

